

On the New York Times' Ethics Policy: Transparency vs Bias - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/06/losing-its-religion-the-new-york-times-compromises/

======
Hagelin
Lovely twitter discussion between Calacanis and Pogue on the subject:

<http://twitter.com/Jason/status/3806517603> Seriously, @pogue is so
conflicted & is such a apple fan boy it's pathetic. Showtune about iphone was
@nytimes low point on par with J.Blair

<http://twitter.com/Pogue/status/3810167984> RT @Jason: Seriously, @pogue is
such a apple fan boy it's pathetic. [DP sez: Not really. See
<http://bit.ly/1a7i1a> , for example.]

<http://twitter.com/Jason/status/3806537615> The @wsj wouldn't let @pogue in
the building w/his conflicts.Geek cruises?! writing manuals 4 Apple/MSFT!?
brought this up years ago onTWIT.

<http://twitter.com/Pogue/status/3810117324> RT @Jason: The @wsj wouldn't let
@pogue in the building w/his conflicts.Geek cruises? [DP sez: Yep! 2008,
Windows cruise. 2010, Mac cruise!]

<http://twitter.com/Pogue/status/3810136180> RT @Jason: The @wsj wouldn't let
pogue in bldg w/his conflicts. [DP sez: WSJ is the standard? Walt earning
$1M/year from his D conference?!]

<http://twitter.com/Jason/status/3810848949> Seriously @pogue, shouldn't you
be working on your romantic opera to Steve Jobs?! Back to the showtunes
girlfriend. #mancrushonsteve #sad

